# We Need You!



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi! Vacation Time 
My 2 friends and I want to try for some steelhead.
from SW Ohio 
1st week of oct. maybe Grand? or where? public access?
wade or bank no boat 
any suggestions would be helpful?
Thanks! feel free to pm me also


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...go figure out what county the Grand is in and look to see if it goes through any park systems that would be a good start!


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

I would stay closer to the mouths still. Check out clevmetparks.com under fishing blogs. The biologist there is a steelhead guy and stays on top of things. His name is mike durcalec and if you email him he will answer back with good advice. Clevmetparks.com under fishing blogs. Good luck.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

My favorite way to check out new water is google satellite maps,find the approx water/area you will be fishing and plot away.You will have to do some homework on this site and perhaps others get the general feel for the access spots and have at it this could be divided by three as there are three of you I wouldnt limit it just to the Grand,maybe do the Connie,Rock and some unmentionables and there you have it a itineray for steelhead ally.Also get familar with the river flows ie "CFS"
ironfish


----------



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks all! another question?
is 8# test enough or go bigger?
will be tossing spinners and spoons


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

imfisherman said:


> thanks all! another question?
> is 8# test enough or go bigger?
> will be tossing spinners and spoons


For steel 8# is fine sometimes ppl line there eggbeaters with 10 and use a leader of 8 or 6 up to you....


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

keep an eye on the flow charts! Nothing worse than driving all that way for nothing


----------



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

someone from the sticky-newbie thread said check out ODNR site.
I found lots of good info there!The weather and flows charts are
looking good too!
any last min advise? heading that way Thurs
Thanks all for your help


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Grand may be a bit high yet, keep an eye on it though. Rocky and Chagrin should fish well.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

You all helped with this

my 1st steelie









2 foot and 5 pounds


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice fish! had to be a blast, how did it fight? Im impressed that you hooked up your 1st trip! way to go!


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

doood.good job!! See there's nothing to this steelhead fishing,do a little reading on the forums,ask a few questions,and bam fish on.... spoken by someone who got the skunk the last two outings lol.
ironfish


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

imfisherman said:


> You all helped with this
> 
> my 1st steelie
> 
> ...


What little I said ..lol.. I'm glad it helped! Congrats!


----------



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

Steelhead Fever said:


> nice fish! had to be a blast, how did it fight? Im impressed that you hooked up your 1st trip! way to go!


The fight was like no other I've had!
the jumps,the line pealing runs he never gave up and i didn't either!
I got to be the lucky one that trip but we all fished hard for hours and
enjoyed getting the target on our 1st try...gained some knowledge
from locals...esp Harbor Bait and Tackle near painesville


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

imfisherman said:


> The fight was like no other I've had!
> the jumps,the line pealing runs he never gave up and i didn't either!
> I got to be the lucky one that trip but we all fished hard for hours and
> enjoyed getting the target on our 1st try...gained some knowledge
> from locals...esp Harbor Bait and Tackle near painesville


awesome! congrats on the first!


----------



## fool4thefishin (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice trip! I'm heading up early Nov. for our 1st try 
don't think the weather will be as hot as yours
Congrats


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Grats!!! on the Fish BRO!!!!!!!!!

YOU know whats weird? Ive never cought a fish on spawn sacs, ALL have been on jig/mag or spoons or minnow. I think maybe I tie my sacs wrong or use wrong color/size not sure why. But ive only been fishing for the Steel for a few yrs. I fish a lot of inland rainbows and browns from ohio to tenn. Cant beat a mepps #2 agila silver blade for a mountain trout


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Imfisherman, You might want to put your trip off for about a month if you want to fish Ohio. The rivers need to drop in temp. We also stock a spring run fish. P.A. and New York are better picks. The salmon run is in full swing. If you do come to fish Ohio waters, look in to using a boat to fish the lower ends of the rivers. First light and just just before dark will be your best bet. I have done well in the past casting glow spoons at night. Good luck and give me a call if you have any questions. fishmybonnie.com


----------

